# neutering??? help needed



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello, teddy has just turned 1 and has not been neutered. He doesnt seem to be... I dont no how else to put it but... Horny. He isn't aggressive towards other dogs and doesnt seem bothered around a bitch on heat. Should I get him done??? 
Thank u xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's entirely your choice. Of you don't feel there is any need then don't. You may find other male dogs may react more aggressively towards him if he is entire, not his fault but they do tend to react to boys with bits rather than those without.


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

I do find that other dogs tend to put teddy in his place but he just lies on his back and doesnt react. I think we will leave him at the moment as we have no trouble with him. Thank you, that helped alot :-D xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn't bother if you don't need to. Dexter was a major humper so I had no choice. Also other male dogs could be a bit aggressive toward him. After he was done both stopped completely.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:iagree: with others. If it's not a problem then let him keep his bits . The only thing I will say is that Obi's leg cocking/marking whilst out walking reduced a lot after being done. Certainly makes the walks a lot less tiresome waiting for him to **** his leg over anything and everything on his path!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its very confusing if you read all the info on pro's and con's of having it done, I hadn't always intended to, but I got Dudley done last week - so far no change what so ever in his character, I think part of me was hoping his general 'cockiness' would calm a little, (mind you my sister who has a lot of experience did say he could get worse before getting better), one of the main things for me was to hopefully reduce the likelihood of other males being aggressive towards him as he has a tendency to leap over other dogs, he had recently tried to hump an elderly lady lab! so maybe it was the right time for him. But if teddy is showing no signs of sexual frustration and is a calm character personally I wouldn't worry, but there will always be plenty of people who believe its always best for the dog to have it done.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Its very confusing if you read all the info on pro's and con's of having it done, I hadn't always intended to, but I got Dudley done last week - so far no change what so ever in his character, I think part of me was hoping his general 'cockiness' would calm a little, (mind you my sister who has a lot of experience did say he could get worse before getting better), one of the main things for me was to hopefully reduce the likelihood of other males being aggressive towards him as he has a tendency to leap over other dogs, he had recently tried to hump an elderly lady lab! so maybe it was the right time for him. But if teddy is showing no signs of sexual frustration and is a calm character personally I wouldn't worry, but there will always be plenty of people who believe its always best for the dog to have it done.


 do

Dawn, a dog trainer advised me it can take up to a month for the testosterone levels in the body to reduce so that may be why you haven't seen any changes???


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Clare, I knew really it wouldn't be instant, will be interesting to see if there is any change - one thing that did change immediately is that for ages now he always humped his cushion (off a dog bed he had grown out of) before laying on it in the evening, (until the lady lab he hadn't tried humping anything else), he hasn't done that at all since the op - we quite miss that little ritual! (how weird are we?!).


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

When I was a child we had a Labrador who never exhibited any sexual behaviour at all. He was laid back never got excited never wandered (in those days it was quite common to let you dog out without you!). He lived until cancer of the jaw took him at 10yrs so if you are happy with your dogs behaviour I would not bother. I will get Minton neutered as I do not want an entire dog but that is just my opinion.


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for all your help. We did have a problem with teddy when he was 5 months old, he had been humping a teddy bear and his willie would not retract back into his skin after he was finished. This scared us and took him straight to the vet where they put it back in and told us if it were to happen again then we needed to lubricate it and basically give him a cold shower to shrink it. Thankfully this has not happened again due to him not humping so whether that scared him too im not sure but he never humped again. 
Thank u all xx


----------

